# Cats



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I will name him George, and I will hug him and pet him and squeeze him...


Tomcat


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

And when that cat grew up! He was one tough cat.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I will name him George, and I will hug him and pet him and squeeze him...

And *........I WILL FEED HIM!*


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Challenged cat


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Too bad that kid wont take care of my cat
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/28-trading-post/26467-free-evil-cat.html


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


> And when that cat grew up! He was one tough cat.


That's a cool mount, great pose.

..


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Bax* said:


> Too bad that kid wont take care of my cat
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/28-trading-post/26467-free-evil-cat.html


I've given my cat a name that fits her personality. I call her SATAN.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> That's a cool mount, great pose.
> 
> ..


Thanks, I tried to have him look like he did when he was looking down at me. In this mount his face is just 2 feet above my head while sitting at my desk. I had to scoot my chair back to take that pic.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

NHS said:


> I will name him George, and I will hug him and pet him and squeeze him...
> 
> Tomcat


One of the funniest things about this is that you know who George was


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Kitty gone bad.



> A 22-pound cat with a history of violence cornered his family in their bedroom when he became angry.
> 
> This is the story of a family held hostage by their own house pet. We're not talking about a big dog either. We're talking about that guy, a 22-pound cat named lux all playing out in a dramatic 911 call.


----------

